# Can dogs still get rabies?



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Can a vaccinated dog still get rabies?

Is it possible some dogs can still get it after getting a vacc and then getting bit?

Is that being worded correctly?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

According to my husband, who is a former Animal Control Officer, it is possible for a vaccinated dog to get rabies. The chances are less though.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Then they just give them some more shots right?
And it goes away?
(My dog is ok! Im just wondering)


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

erm, once symptoms appear....it's not good news.

If a dog gets bitten by an animal that is known to be rabid, before symptoms appear? Not really sure. They can with humans, so I don't see why not with dogs...but I'm not a vet, and thats who you need to ask.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RCan a vaccinated dog still get rabies?
> 
> Is it possible some dogs can still get it after getting a vacc and then getting bit?
> 
> Is that being worded correctly?


The rabies vaccine, particularly once the second shot is given, is one of the most effective vaccines around. It's incredibly unlikely. Now, if there is a bad batch of vaccines....then they are unprotected.

There are documentated cases of dogs having protective titers for rabies when they have not been vaccinated, showing that they picked up a natural immunity, probably from the environment.

Unlike distemper and parvo, which are live virus vaccines, dogs cannot get rabies from the shot either since it's a killed virus vaccine. However, this is not true for distemper or parvo -- there are vaccine-induced versions of these diseases via the live virus vaccines.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The standard procedure is if a dog is bitten by a known rabid animal the bite wound of course is cleaned (usually with a dilute water povidone-iodine solution) and treated according to the severity and then the dog is given a rabies vax even if it is current on its rabies vaccine.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

yes, even a vaccinated dog can get rabies if exposed; no vaccine, no matter how good, can confer 100% protection; this is why even a vaccinated dog is observed by AC after a bite; if bitten by a known rabid animal, the rabies vacc need to be given again to boost the dog's immunity
but, the good news is that rabies is a very slow moving virus, moving about 1/4 to 1/2 inch per day; only bites to the head and neck are considered time sensitive b/c these are so close to the central nervous system


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i had to do this, when one of my previous gsd's got into it with a woodchuck,,they treated as TJ mentions,,revaxed..He didnt' get bitten severely, but did get bit nonetheless..


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

They give the dog a booster just to make sure that the titer is up. I knew of a case where a woman's shepherd killed a skunk one day. It turned out that the skunk was rabid and the owner had to get rabie shots because she touched her dog which had saliva all over. They could not tell whose saliva it was, so to be sure and make sure she was covered she got the shots.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When my sister's GSD killed a rabid groundhog he had to have a booster shot despite the fact he was up-to-date. Since he kissed my sister after killing the groundhog she had to go thru the series of rabies shots too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There is a very good chance that nearly all of these situations are completely overkill, BUT considering that even the slightest risk of infection can be deadly, it's completely understandable!!

Angel R, why the sudden interest in rabies lately with these last couple of threads?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestWhen my sister's GSD killed a rabid groundhog he had to have a booster shot despite the fact he was up-to-date. Since he kissed my sister after killing the groundhog she had to go thru the series of rabies shots too.


Thats so scary!
And they cant tell you have it until you develop symptoms. Then its too late. WOW. I would be a nervous wreck


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: WOW. I would be a nervous wreck


As well as someone should be. Rabies is not something that someone can ignore as the outcome if untreated is always death.


----------

